

Show HN: 2015 – The Year of the Dwarf Planets - markbnine
http://astrogeology.usgs.gov/dwarfs/dwarf.html

======
jcr
Mark, that's just amazing. It's both beautiful and informative. Have you
written anything on how you built it?

(yes, I'm guilt of poking at the source and scanning it with builtwith.com)

[http://builtwith.com/?http%3a%2f%2fastrogeology.usgs.gov%2fd...](http://builtwith.com/?http%3a%2f%2fastrogeology.usgs.gov%2fdwarfs%2fdwarf.html)

